# HELP WHY IS MY SYRIAN DOING THIS



## Ekpcat (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello so recently my new Syrian fell off my hand , it wasn't a big fall as she wasn't high up. I put her back in the cage and she started rolling around and rubbing up against the walls, then she was digging in the corner. She went past everything and rubbed against it but it wasn't her scenting. I then realised she was walking around with her tail sticking up. Someone please help!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it sounds like scenting and walking round with her tail in the air sounds like she may have been in heat, hamsters come into heat every 4 days and when in heat if you stroke their back they will stand still to allow the male to do the deed


----------



## Ekpcat (Aug 13, 2016)

Lil Miss said:


> it sounds like scenting and walking round with her tail in the air sounds like she may have been in heat, hamsters come into heat every 4 days and when in heat if you stroke their back they will stand still to allow the male to do the deed


Thank you so much ))


----------

